# IPad Pro getting composer piano to work with staffpad



## rmak (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi I am running staffpad on the iPad Pro, and my understanding of staff pad is that it has no midi capacity. I have a Bluetooth controller xkey air, and it works with the Korg module piano app. However, once I minimize the app the midi controller stops triggering the piano. I was hoping I can be writing on staffpad with apple pencil 2 and at the same time, have xkey available as a sort of composer piano via korg module minimized in background (just like how Logic Pro x would keep triggering sounds even though you minimize it) or any app with a piano. 

Or alternatively I guess I can have my MacBook hooked up to my midi keyboard and switch back and forth on my airpod pro between the MacBook and iPad Pro? I think you can also do split screen but I prefer not to do that. I was wondering if anyone writes on staffpad in conjunction to playing notes on a keyboard. What is your set up? Thanks.

Writing on sheet music is new to me, so having a playable piano will help me learn the pitches and note lengths a bit better.


----------



## rmak (Feb 5, 2021)

I figured it out. You have to enable background audio on the app.


----------

